# Grammostola Iheringi!



## SNAFU (Jan 24, 2009)

I am surprised I don't see these for sale or kept more often. They are highly motivated hunter/feeders, acrobatic and stay out in the open the majority of the time. They also have a fairly quick growth rate, although I'm pretty sure mine is a male.
Just a few quick pics to share as I'm bored and he was being photogenic.
-Yes I DID fill that water dish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 24, 2009)

That is an absolutely beautiful spider. I know somebody that has a juvenile female and I will hopefully be able to get it soon. IMO they are the most attractive Grammostola and after seeing them it's hard to look at another so-called "red-rump" tarantula lol. Beautiful specimen and if it is a male look for somebody with a female now and get them bred!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 24, 2009)

Totally.  That's an amazing tarantula.  I so wish it was more common in the hobby.


----------



## n0rmal (Jan 24, 2013)

im picking one of these up on saturday and was wondering if they are just as docile as a g.rosea or g.pulchra? i would love to be able to pick up a red rump T's that doesnt shower me with hairs lol


----------



## BrettG (Jan 24, 2013)

Ours is more "sprinty" than either G.rosea or G.pulchra,but still docile.
DAMN,you need to start checking the post dates.I cannot believe I replied to a dead post twice now.


----------



## n0rmal (Jan 24, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Ours is more "sprinty" than either G.rosea or G.pulchra,but still docile.
> DAMN,you need to start checking the post dates.I cannot believe I replied to a dead post twice now.


what about hair kicker? is it also true that they are much faster growing than a g.rosea?

also would you rather me make new threads instead of searching??? gezzzz


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

How come I don't see these around more often...what a cool bit of color added to the G. pulchra phenotype.wow.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

G. iheringi aren't that commonly kept over here either from what I can say. I know a few people breeding them, but they are still not often available, hence go for a slightly higher price usually. Afaik, they can get up to a respectful 8" and are gorgeous to look it for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 12, 2013)

viper69 said:


> How come I don't see these around more often...what a cool bit of color added to the G. pulchra phenotype.wow.


Wow is right.  A huge beautiful spider.  We need a lot more iheringi in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 12, 2013)

No offense to the Gammostola fans out there, but I've personally never been a particular fan of them. They're slow at everything they do, and digging a little bit is about as much as they ever feel like doing. This species, however, has made me think twice. Methinks it might kick vagans to the curb when it comes to black spiders with fire butt.


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 12, 2013)

I had no idea this species was so gorgeous. Old thread or not, I'm glad it got bumped. I'll definitely be on the look out for these babies in the future.


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 12, 2013)

Old post or not, I'm glad that this got resurrected. That is a darn fine looking T. That red rump is just stunning.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> No offense to the Gammostola fans out there, but I've personally never been a particular fan of them. They're slow at everything they do, and digging a little bit is about as much as they ever feel like doing. This species, however, has made me think twice. Methinks it might kick vagans to the curb when it comes to black spiders with fire butt.


"
That's what happens when I do research, be it on Ts or statistics, no matter how sickeningly annoying it may be ;P 



LordWaffle said:


> I had no idea this species was so gorgeous. Old thread or not, I'm glad it got bumped. I'll definitely be on the look out for these babies in the future.


Indeed I felt it should be resurrected, there's A LOT of good info on this forum from years ago.



Tomoran said:


> Old post or not, I'm glad that this got resurrected. That is a darn fine looking T. That red rump is just stunning.


Yeah I figured you like this one. Get that Pumpkin!


----------



## Curious jay (Dec 13, 2013)

Seen them for sale a few times as of late.

Was going to pick one up but my preference is turning to OW now so I left it alone.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Seen them for sale a few times as of late.
> 
> Was going to pick one up but my preference is turning to OW now so I left it alone.


How many Euros were they going for do you estimate?


----------



## Curious jay (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> How many Euros were they going for do you estimate?


Can't remember the exact price, seemed rather cheap considering they aren't available very often.

They were 4cm DLS and no more than £20 if I remember correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 13, 2013)

Ha! Already warned my wife that I'd be picking one up after Christmas! 



viper69 said:


> Yeah I figured you like this one. Get that Pumpkin!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Can't remember the exact price, seemed rather cheap considering they aren't available very often.
> 
> They were 4cm DLS and no more than £20 if I remember correct.


That's about $30-40 for the USA then. I'd get one for sure.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> That's about $30-40 for the USA then. I'd get one for sure.


If you want a female, you should always get at least 3.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> If you want a female, you should always get at least 3.


Yeah I remember you saying that once. For this species I'd want a female if possible because they are so rarely seen for some reason.  But why 3, I understand more numbers purchased increases probability of getting a gender, but how'd you arrive at 3 Poec, why not 5 or 6 etc?


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Yeah I remember you saying that once. For this species I'd want a female if possible because they are so rarely seen for some reason.  But why 3, I understand more numbers purchased increases probability of getting a gender, but how'd you arrive at 3 Poec, why not 5 or 6 etc?


Actually, I try to get 5 or 10 slings at a time of a species whenever I can.  When I recommend that, some people squawk or roll their eyes, so I usually say 3.  Remember, I'm up against people that are wanting to get only one.  When you buy one sling of this, one of that, you're often raising 2/3's males.  I don't know why people keep doing that.  Lots of disappointment.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Actually, I try to get 5 or 10 slings at a time of a species whenever I can.  When I recommend that, some people squawk or roll their eyes, so I usually say 3.  Remember, I'm up against people that are wanting to get only one.  When you buy one sling of this, one of that, you're often raising 2/3's males.  I don't know why people keep doing that.  Lots of disappointment.


OH ok..got it! Well, I think people do that because they HOPE the one they get is a female, or can only afford one. Also for some who want a variety of species, it comes down to space. If they wanted like 5-10 species, that could easily turn into 50 Ts. When they are small, it's not TOO big of a deal, but when they are subadults to adults, space becomes a consideration.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> OH ok..got it! Well, I think people do that because they HOPE the one they get is a female, or can only afford one. Also for some who want a variety of species, it comes down to space. If they wanted like 5-10 species, that could easily turn into 50 Ts. When they are small, it's not TOO big of a deal, but when they are subadults to adults, space becomes a consideration.


Yeah, that's what they do, but the theory's full of holes.  Buying one sling and hoping for a female isn't really a plan.  With many (most?) species, there's a good chance you're getting a male.  You raise it up, he matures, you of course have nothing to pair him up with, and he dies a virgin.  That's what happens to the vast majority of males in captivity.  If you really want that species, then you get one more sling and start all over, again hoping it's a female.  You can waste money, and years, that way.

When you get a few slings instead of one, you can raise them up to 2-3" and then sex them.  The surplus can be sold or traded, for considerably more than what you paid for them.  A lot of people want males, just look at the classifieds.  By getting extra, getting some size on them, and selling what you don't need, you can make money!  And if you keep doing that, you can pay for your new acquisitions, or crickets, or caging.  It doesn't take up much space, after all, you're working with slings and juveniles.  You just need some souffle cups and deli cups, stack 'em.  

You said: 'If they wanted 5-10 species, that could easily turn into 50 T's.'  Yes, short term it could.  But... you get females for all 5-10 species, first time around!  And the other 30-40 youngsters are worth something.  You can make this hobby pay for itself, even build a large collection that way (especially when you start breeding).  But you can't do it buying just one sling of a species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PEIMike (Dec 14, 2013)

"But you can't do it buying just one sling of a species"

im learning this the hard way.

I do have this species, but at $90 a sling, I bought only one......its male.
its still a fun spider though.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 14, 2013)

PEIMike said:


> "But you can't do it buying just one sling of a species"
> 
> im learning this the hard way.
> 
> ...


What size is it? What's yours disposition? Post some pics


----------



## PEIMike (Dec 14, 2013)

hes over 4 inches now, got him at 1 1/2 inches a year ago September. never refused a cricket, but hes stuck up, and will not eat a meal, or super worm. must like drum sticks.
it doesn't matter how much he eats, his abdomen stays the same size, I don't know why this is, but it is.
he is always doing something, always on the go. ive only seen one threat display, and it was towards a cricket when he was in premolt.........ive never seen him flick hairs, and my 4 year old daughter is always bouncing, which in turn, moves the floor boards in our old house, when she bounces, he bounces.
ill get a few pics up in a little while, ive got to undig all the water dishes today anyways, (like I said, always on the go, and rearranging), if he wasn't male, id think hes female.

---------- Post added 12-14-2013 at 11:20 AM ----------

this might post a picture, it might not, either way, im no photographer.
and also forgot to say that he hunts, he doesn't wait for the cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 14, 2013)

PEIMike said:


> hes over 4 inches now, got him at 1 1/2 inches a year ago September. never refused a cricket, but hes stuck up, and will not eat a meal, or super worm. must like drum sticks.
> it doesn't matter how much he eats, his abdomen stays the same size, I don't know why this is, but it is.
> he is always doing something, always on the go. ive only seen one threat display, and it was towards a cricket when he was in premolt.........ive never seen him flick hairs, and my 4 year old daughter is always bouncing, which in turn, moves the floor boards in our old house, when she bounces, he bounces.
> ill get a few pics up in a little while, ive got to undig all the water dishes today anyways, (like I said, always on the go, and rearranging), if he wasn't male, id think hes female.
> ...


Thanks for the details! This is pretty helpful, corresponds w/the first entry. He's pretty. The red certainly is bright.


----------



## RussoTuristo (Apr 30, 2014)

I absolutely love this species, but as others have mentioned, it's a very "atypical" Grammostola.

First off, its body proportions are unlike any other in the genus. It's very very leggy, has none of the "bulkiness" of the likes of G. pulchra etc., and its abdomen always seems small, although it does get bigger if well-fed.

It also loves to web. Not nearly as much as GBB, but you can expect it to cover most of the substrate with a layer of webbing.

Another atypical thing is that slings have their adult coloration pretty much straight away, unlike other Grammostolas that look remarkably similar to each other in the first few instars.

As for activity, I wouldn't say it's too active. Mine is more or less happy to sit in its hideout (a small plastic cup). It webbed all over the outer rim, which looks very nice, and then webbed up the whole area in front of it, but I barely ever catch it in the process. When it's hungry, however, it can sense prey at some distance due to the web mat, gives a great show of catching it, and never refuses food unless in heavy premolt.

So basically, G. iheringi is somewhat similar to GBB in quite a few aspects (legginess, webbing, colorful slings), it's a lot like a "toned-down" GBB. Not what you'd usually expect from a Grammostola.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and they grow rather quickly, probably the quickest growth rate among Grammostolas I know (that is, G. pulchripes, G. pulchra and G. rosea).


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 30, 2014)

whoa, at first glance i thought i was looking at an avic. o_o


----------



## viper69 (Apr 30, 2014)

RussoTuristo said:


> I absolutely love this species, but as others have mentioned, it's a very "atypical" Grammostola.
> 
> First off, its body proportions are unlike any other in the genus. It's very very leggy, has none of the "bulkiness" of the likes of G. pulchra etc., and its abdomen always seems small, although it does get bigger if well-fed.
> 
> ...



I've noticed they are very leggy as well. Does this apply to the females as well?

My friend saw some that are about 1" and they already have read coming through clearly.

When you mean lay down silk on the sub. All my terrestrials do that. Did you mean they lay down a VISIBLE layer?

Their leg setae also seem to be pretty spikey as opposed to laying down along the leg. Reminds me of my Lvs or rufilata in that respect.


----------



## Kat Graves (Apr 30, 2014)

There was a batch of these sent out recently in the US because I have seen them at about the same size on a couple different sites. These have been on my wish list from the start, but the problem is that right now they are going for around $78-$95 for 1". Still, if I had that kind of money I would scoop them up now while I still could. Just FYI.


----------



## awiec (Apr 30, 2014)

I am going to have to budget cut so I can get one, I found one a decent sized sling for not too bad of a price, and if they grow faster than my G.pluchripes than I'll be happy.


----------



## RussoTuristo (Apr 30, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I've noticed they are very leggy as well. Does this apply to the females as well?
> 
> My friend saw some that are about 1" and they already have read coming through clearly.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie, I haven't actually seen an adult female with my own eyes, mine's an unsexed juvie, but pictures on the internet suggest they're leggy too. All the juvies I've seen look like MMs. 

As for the webbing, I'm not exactly sure whether the web is more visible or they just do several layers, but they eventually cover all of the substrate in clearly visible web, which I've never seen any other Grammostola do.

Here's my juvie recovering from the molt:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 30, 2014)

viper69 said:


> How many Euros were they going for do you estimate?


Viper they are currently on sale as slings at the moment in the UK for around £25-30 its the 1st time ive seen them in quite a while though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lrntolive (May 1, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Yeah, that's what they do, but the theory's full of holes.  Buying one sling and hoping for a female isn't really a plan.  With many (most?) species, there's a good chance you're getting a male.  You raise it up, he matures, you of course have nothing to pair him up with, and he dies a virgin.  That's what happens to the vast majority of males in captivity.  If you really want that species, then you get one more sling and start all over, again hoping it's a female.  You can waste money, and years, that way.
> 
> When you get a few slings instead of one, you can raise them up to 2-3" and then sex them.  The surplus can be sold or traded, for considerably more than what you paid for them.  A lot of people want males, just look at the classifieds.  By getting extra, getting some size on them, and selling what you don't need, you can make money!  And if you keep doing that, you can pay for your new acquisitions, or crickets, or caging.  It doesn't take up much space, after all, you're working with slings and juveniles.  You just need some souffle cups and deli cups, stack 'em.
> 
> You said: 'If they wanted 5-10 species, that could easily turn into 50 T's.'  Yes, short term it could.  But... you get females for all 5-10 species, first time around!  And the other 30-40 youngsters are worth something.  You can make this hobby pay for itself, even build a large collection that way (especially when you start breeding).  But you can't do it buying just one sling of a species.


Poec,

I don't agree that just because someone purchases just one T of a species and it turns out a male that it is a waste of time and money. You're making the assumption that everyone who purchases a T is looking for a female or plans to breed in the future.

In my case, I don't care if they are male or female. I just want beautiful creatures to look at as works of art. I don't want to spend the time feeding 5-10 of the same T. If I purchased T's like you recommend, I'd have 40 on the low side, with a max of 80. I really have better things to do with my time.

And, I personally don't want to make money with them, as my time is worth more, and I have a full time job.

I believe different people have different reasons for wanting T's and your mold or mine do not always fit others.

If you want just one, buy just one. If you want more, then get more.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (May 1, 2014)

RussoTuristo said:


> I'm not going to lie, I haven't actually seen an adult female with my own eyes, mine's an unsexed juvie, but pictures on the internet suggest they're leggy too. All the juvies I've seen look like MMs.
> 
> As for the webbing, I'm not exactly sure whether the web is more visible or they just do several layers, but they eventually cover all of the substrate in clearly visible web, which I've never seen any other Grammostola do.
> 
> ...


They are pretty. Compared to my Rose Hair, this species lays down a lot more silk. Mine puts down the usual, barely noticeable till you touch it. I have only seen them in pictures myself, but everyone is leggy. I'd like to see a confirmed, older female


----------



## Kat Graves (May 1, 2014)

Here is a confirmed 5" female.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## viper69 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks! not too different from the few males I've seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 1, 2014)

Im starting to think grammostola should be in the aviculariinae now lol!


----------



## Keith B (May 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> They are pretty. Compared to my Rose Hair, this species lays down a lot more silk. Mine puts down the usual, barely noticeable till you touch it. I have only seen them in pictures myself, but everyone is leggy. I'd like to see a confirmed, older female


Get a mature adult female Rose Hair then.  Bused you again buddy, sorry!   Webs everywhere she goes.  Used to web my hands together back in my handling days lol.


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2014)

Wow, mine has never spun anything near that.  Over time there is a sheet on occasion, but never anything close to that Keith.  I can't believe they are the same species....lol.   Yours looks just like mine otherwise.


----------



## Keith B (May 1, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Wow, mine has never spun anything near that.  Over time there is a sheet on occasion, but never anything close to that Keith.  I can't believe they are the same species....lol.   Yours looks just like mine otherwise.


Well I think mine is because I pissed her off a bit, but she's always been unique.  In the previous setup she dug a 12" long x 6" deep burrow using her log as a starting point.  Over a year ago, I saw springtails and panicked because I didn't know they were harmless at the time, and I rehoused her, also trying a different substrate.  She HATED the substrate, at least I think (not to mention I destroyed her beautiful burrow), and didn't do much at all for months.  She also hasn't been handleable ever since, total personality shift. Then the webbing started.  I think she just accepted it and webbed it over heavily.  She's fine now that it's webbed over, and I'm about to feed her.  She's overdue for a rehouse, but we're moving soon so I'm waiting it out, so I only have to enrage her once lol.  HOWEVER, when she was content and burrowing in the previous enclosure she was still a heavy webber.  But this is about twice as thick as before.


----------



## viper69 (May 2, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Well I think mine is because I pissed her off a bit blah blah


A real ladies man I can tell!


----------



## Hydrazine (May 2, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Get a mature adult female Rose Hair then.  Bused you again buddy, sorry!   Webs everywhere she goes.  Used to web my hands together back in my handling days lol.


You can't use G.rosea/porter in comparisonsi at all, as HUGE temper/behaviour variations exist within the species.


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> You can't use G.rosea/porter in comparisonsi at all, as HUGE temper/behaviour variations exist within the species.


Quite frankly - that's not seldom for any Grammostola spp. - the whole genus has a reputation for being "moody". Just something owners have to accept  I personally don't mind, although my pulchripes is mostly extremely docile, she has her moments where she's outright mean (like the time a few days ago when I opened her enclosure to refill her waterdish and she threw me an instant threat-posture.  *shrugs*

To be fair: Behavior changes can happen with any T, no matter the genus. The fun-fact is simply that Grammostola spp. are famous for it, because they are suggested as a beginner spider, resulting in those people starting with them to worry / ask questions when they act differently suddenly 

On topic: G. iheringi are insanely beautiful, indeed. A breeder friend of mine has one that is indeed very docile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keith B (May 2, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> You can't use G.rosea/porter in comparisonsi at all, as HUGE temper/behaviour variations exist within the species.


Huge variations exist in the genus in general like Storm said.  I used "Rose Hair" because Viper used the term.  While G. rosea is the "true Rose Hair", they're still both sold as "Rose Hairs" by many vendors.
Since I have no idea which of the two he really has, and most people seemingly still call their G. porteris "G. rosea", I took the common road.

I've had several porteri, and this is the only one that webbed heavy, and the only female.


----------

